# Does your dog always wear a collar?



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

When I was growing up in the suburbs, everyone's dog wore a collar, all the time. Now that I live in Chicago, it seems that 60% of the people I know with dogs take off their collars when they enter the house.

Just curious, does your dog always wear his collar?

Gatsby walks with a gentle leader harness which of course gets taken off once we're in the house. However, he has a cloth neck-collar on at all times.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

No none of my 5 wear a collar at all times. I put them on them to walk... and take them off of them when we come in the house. 

There is no need for it... and IMO it is too much of a risk. They can get hooked on anything... and/or get caught on another dogs collar while playing. My friends' dog unfortunately died due to suffocation while his buddy (another dane) had his teeth stuck in his collar. The owners were watching them play... as they always did... and sadly could not get the dog loose in time, they were struggling too hard and were too strong. 
Nessa


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

my dogs do not wear a collar in the house or in the yard. or when on play dates with other dogs.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

once we get inside the house, he'll start scratching the collar until I take it off .


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine walk in harnesses so I only use collars for identification purposes
and they only wear them if we are out somewhere. They get taken off as soon as we come home.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

She wears the collar every time we leave the house. Never at daycare. We take it off a lot at home at night.


----------



## Ludo the Monster (Jul 1, 2009)

I used to take Ludo's collar off in the house until he got out one day when I opened the door for a deliveryman. He has terrible recall and it scared the hell out of me that he might have gotten a good distance without his tags. Ever since then the collar is on whenever he is outside of his crate (I set it on top of his crate when he is in it - safety).


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

always.

My dog is super hyper, insanely prey driven and has dog aggression issues. 

She behaves very nicely 99.999999999% of the time but every once in a while she gets a wild hair up her bum and does something truly bats**t crazy.

in times like those with a dog like that..you want a sure way to get a grip on the dog to keep them from acting out their fantasies of being the canine Johnny Knoxville. the risk of her going into wildwoman mode outweighs the risk of her getting snagged on something


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My dogs do wear a collar at all times. There is a risk, I guess, but how does it compare with the risk of them getting out without identification? I don't know, but since collar-less dogs tend to get shot around here, I prefer that they wear their collars.


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Mine always wear their collars... We have a business, so its best they always have them on incase I need to grab one of them.. and Dugan, he is reactive, so its better to keep his on him.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Nubs only wears a collar in the house if we are expecting company. That's because he trys to lick all incommers to death, and non-dog people don't care for that (heck even most dog people don't care for it) so after ths meet and greet, I need to grab a hold of his collar and stick him in my room. 

Other wise he doesn't wear one unless someone is areound to watch him. I had a cat growing up that wore a collar around the house. She almost was killed one day when her collar got caught on the underside of a bed. I got her out just in time, but never EVER put a collar on her again. All my pets are microchipped and I know all the local Vets and AC's and Rescues check every new pet that comes in. So I'm hopping that if Nubs gets out that he is scanned and returned.

Then again we are talking about the dog that knows how to open the back door so lets himself out to go potty, then returns and lays at the back door until someone lets him in. Our back yard is completely unfenced. Unless he is stolen I don't think he's gonna leave the yard.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Icesis only wears a collar if she's going out... the licencsing law here says they have to have their tags on them whenever they are off their home property. I wouldn't want her to wear a collar 24/7 because of chafing. She's microchipped as well. She doesn't door dash or try to escape, either, so it's not something I have to worry about with her, fortunately.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Mine wear them at all times. I've just never seen a reason not to have them wear them. They make it easy to grab one or both of them in a pinch and they always have ID on them.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

The only time Buster doesnt wear his collar is bath time and when I brush that part of his neck. The risk of him getting out without ID is far greater than him catching his collar on something.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I sometimes take Uallis's off when he's in the house. Eddie normally wears his all the time because he is always going in and out of the house with us several times during the day.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

I have one that wears it 24/7 and my other one only for walks.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Trent obviously doesn't have a 100% recall yet, and will run off the property if he sees other dogs walk by, so I don't want to take the risk if he runs off and gets lost. He's microchipped, but I'd like for someone to be able to take a look at him, call my number, and let me know where he was.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Mine always wears a collar. Occasionally I'll take it off for a few hours after a walk when she's hot and I'm dampening her coat with some water.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Bayne only wears his when we leave the house and yard. His recall is 99.99% and he doesn't door dash or anything.


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

> There is no need for it... and IMO it is too much of a risk.


In the area I live, if a dog has a collar and for some reason the owner lets the dog roam, it would probably save the dogs life from being shot by another property owner.

All my dogs wear one, 24/7, with rabies tag and owner contact info attached.

In six years, never once a problem.


----------



## Maggies_Mum (May 15, 2009)

Maggie always has her collar on with a tag on it as well as rabies tag. She wears a soft vest harness on walks so when we come in that comes off. 

But, she didn't even have a collar for about the first 9 mo. one day we were out walking and her leash broke she took off, me freaking out calling her back ( she thought she was playing a game) finally I pretended to have a treat for her in my pocket and she came running for it. Anyways, when we went to buy a new leash, we bought a collar and tag just incase. I feel I really should have gotten her microchipped but the spaying and everything else was so costly we opted not to, next baby will get one while spaying/neutering. 

Maggie loves her collar though, we take it off to brush her and when she gets a bath when shes done and dry we say to her "Maggie come get your necklace on" and she comes running.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I use a harness to walk Basil, which only goes on when we go out. I take it off as soon as we get back inside. His collar has his rabies tags and info on it, though, so I leave that on all the time. I don't want to forget to put it on when we go back out.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I put their collars on them first thing in the morning, before their first trip outddors to potty. I always take them off at bed time & when crated.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

No. My dogs never wear collars at home. The only time they need a collar is when we are going somewhere on leash. They are both micro-chipped though so they can be identified if they did get lost.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mine only wear collars when we go out. At home everyone is naked. (Well, the dogs are  )


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Laurelin, I call it naked here, too!

Alvin wears hus collar all the time because, as many have said, the risk of him getting out without I'd is greater than the risk of him getting caught on simething. 

Clifford was always naked because his excessive neck skin tended to get mildewed (EWWW!!) under the collar. Since he couldn't walk, there was no need for him to have I'd. We often joked about the idea of someone stealing him and how very disappointed they'd be when they got him home, lol.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Mine have their collars on 24/7. They are loose enough that should it be caught on something, they could get out of it. Their tags jingle but it's not real bad (the plastic id is between the license and rabies). I can tell who is coming or where they are by the sound of their individual jingle. They have been known to dash out the front door but usually only go across the street to my neighbor. The dogs are chipped but it makes it easier to identify a dog who has a collar with tags to contact the owner more quickly.

And speaking of collars, Butch and Roxxy got new ones last week...









Pretty bright green









Purple lavender and pink, fitting her title as princess


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I should add that my dogs are both chipped too, but I'm afraid that IF they were to get out, some one finding them may not have a clue about microchips or checking for 1. But most people will check for an ID tag right away.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nash is the only one who wears a collar in the house, only if he is being watched. If he isn't being watched he is in a crate and the collar is off. Lloyd and Allie only wear their collar if we are going somewhere or playing in the backyard (unfenced). They are all microchipped.


----------



## Kat_Renee (May 6, 2009)

My dog has his (with tags) on 24/7. He has been known to dart out the front door. He's getting a lot better about and has only done it once in the past 5 months, but there are a LOT of dogs in our neighborhood running free without collars. He is not chipped. I want to get him chipped in the near future though. ETA- his is also loose enough for him to get out of it in an emergency.
Our cat has a harness on 24/7 with tags. He's also microchippped, but when people see a cat out on the loose they immediately think it's a stray. That's why we keep the harness on Caesar. It is loose enough for him to get out of in case of an emergency (which has happened before).


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

No collars here unless I have a leash attached to it. Too dangerous, and puts a permanent mark in the neck.

I know far too many people who lost dogs to collar accidents.


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Mine only wear collars when we go out. At home everyone is naked. (Well, the dogs are  )


My dogs currently have one on all the time but I was wondering if a collar will damage my papillon puppies coat especially as Im hoping to show her.
I know they can leave a indent in the hair if you know what I mean. Neither of them are chipped yet but they are getting done.
So would I be better leaving the collar off her in the house?

I have also put a cat bell on her so we can tell where she is! Shes very small so it helps with avoiding stepping on her and finding her if she goes in a different room


----------



## Smithcat (Aug 30, 2008)

Ours have their collars on all the time for a couple of reasons:
1. It is required by the organization my wife got her guide dogs from, 
2. She can tell which dog it is (and usually where the dog is) by the sound of the tags and,
3. The pup in training is required to have a collar on as it has the contact numbers from the guide school on it.

The retired and active guides have chain collars while the pup in training has a nylon flat collar. (Yes, my wife has been taught how to properly use a chain collar by the guide school.)


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

He has his off mor often then on. At home, in the car, at the dog park ect its always off. Unless we are going in to town on a leash, well he just doesnt get one put on. Majority of our walks are at the dog park, and in my house and peoples houses they come off, so he barley ever wears one lol


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

My dogs only have collars on when we go outside. They have their collar and tags then their harnesses when we walk. In the house they don't wear anything.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

To add, all of mine are chipped and three are tattooed. There is no worry about any of them suddenly running off at any time. For one... yard is securely fenced... if the gate is open... all are trained to stay away from the door until it is closed... same with the house door. All have excellent recalls. 
The risk for them hurting themselves is much higher than any chance of them getting away for some reason. 

Nessa


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

LuvMyAngels said:


> The only time Buster doesnt wear his collar is bath time and when I brush that part of his neck. The risk of him getting out without ID is far greater than him catching his collar on something.


Ditto .. I fully don't trust Johnnie away from my sight when that door swings open by someone who isn't watchful or aware of theirs a dog present, if she bolts out the door their be no way for anyone to know who she is or where she came from.. 

Frankie on other hand I don't see reason why he needs one, a dog that is a ex-miller dog is skittish all time no way he'd find chance to bolt out the door! 

Anyways this is not my house my mom prefers them to be on collars all times, unless bathe/grooming it's taken off


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

DJsMom said:


> I should add that my dogs are both chipped too, but I'm afraid that IF they were to get out, some one finding them may not have a clue about microchips or checking for 1. But most people will check for an ID tag right away.


This is 100% why I have an ID tag and collar on at all times.

If you don't have a pet or aren't an animal person, why would you know about microchips? I doubt my grandparents know about microchips in animals. Some kindly soul could pick up your dog and never think to bring it in to the pound... they might just keep it! Call me paranoid.


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

always wears a collar. i got tired of switching the little capsule with contact info to whatever collar i wanted her to wear, so i purchased 25 of them for a buck each. now every collar has a capsule containing a piece of paper with my phone number, my mother's, my husband's and my brother's up north. 

i don't have her name on it to make it easier to keep her if they choose to. just a reward message and contact info.

she is never off a leash outside but stuff happens and other people can be careless when they visit.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, they wear a collar unless they are being groomed. One is microchipped and one is not. Even when they both are chipped, I think it's better in my area for them to have tags.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Collars on any outing and in the yard (Smalls is an escape artist, even though our yard is a fortress we put it on just in case. Jonas is small enough and follows her every where) we take them off in the house, or during play dates. Don't want anyone getting tangled or caught.

We call no collar wearing naked here, too. Smalls has taken it as a command. I ask her if she wants to get naked, and she starts pawing at her collar.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Collars on any outing and in the yard (Smalls is an escape artist, even though our yard is a fortress we put it on just in case. Jonas is small enough and follows her every where) we take them off in the house, or during play dates. Don't want anyone getting tangled or caught.
> 
> We call no collar wearing naked here, too. *Smalls has taken it as a command. I ask her if she wants to get naked, and she starts pawing at her collar. *


Ah, creating a nudist at your house, eh?  It really is cute that she knows what you mean. Dogs are so smart...at least YOURS are!


----------



## Toby4Life (Jun 2, 2008)

My two only wear collars when leaving our property - any time spent in the yard or house is sans collar. Neither are microchipped.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

We take Libby's off every evening after our last walk of the day, and put it back on each morning.

We call it being "naked" too!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Ours only wear their collars when we are going outside, or if we are visiting family on a holiday or some other hectic event where they might slip outside with someone. Zoey is micro-chipped, and Maggie will be once she is old enough to be spay.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

If mine are off for any reason I call it nekkid! They just aren't the same with no jingles...it's not loud but at least I know who's coming at me!


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

Juno wears hers all the time, except at night. It's not something I would normally do but while she's still a puppy and learning the rules, it makes it easier... I always know where she is because of the tags jingling and it allows me to grab her if need be. And, she's not a door dasher, but I don't want to take the risk of her running out the door if she's not wearing her collar, since she's not microchiped yet.

We only put Lucy's on when we go for a walk.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Ah, creating a nudist at your house, eh?  It really is cute that she knows what you mean. Dogs are so smart...at least YOURS are!


LOL she just acts like the collar is the bane of her existence. The minute it comes off she has a mini zoom fest where she tears around the house and rolls on the carpet. 

She's only smart when she FEELS like it.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia wears a collar at all times but most long walks she wears a harness + her collar.

For quick outing just to go poo/pee I put the lead on her collar, otherwise on goes a harness. Her harness is only on when I need to walk her, otherwise it's always off but collar never comes off unless for baths, combing, etc.

Our city requires all dogs to have licenses on them at all times and I don't see how it's possible without a collar since the city gives out license tags. If I take the collar off and somehow she got out of the door during one of her crazy spells then it's too bad for me. I only have 1 dog as well so I'm not as worried about 2 collars getting caught while playing.

Nia is also microchipped and tattooed so if she doesn't wear one, she can still be found but if our city find she then it's a $200 fine for me. Unless there is some other way to stick her license on her body..


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

My dog and cats wear their collars all the time. My younger cat doesn't like it but I like to hear where he is (his collar has a bell on it). Kiri seems to break collars easily trying to break her tether so she can meet every dog in the city. I bought a purple leather spike collar just recently and I just noticed she's broken through one layer of leather. Grrr...I like those spike collars on little puffy white dogs....I just love the irony.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Sebastian tends to eat Luna's collars off of her. And He's growing to fast to keep a collar that fits. 


I figure they have enough scruff on their neck if I really need to control them


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Collars come off when we get home from walks or other outings. I have seen too many bad things happen when collars are left on all the time.


----------



## jschofield09 (Aug 5, 2009)

yes, my dog always wear a collar every time we go out to the park. And at home he always wear it all the time and seems he like it, that's why we never take it off with him.


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

My dog wears a collar 24/7.In our city,there is a big fine if your doesn't have proof of rabies and a city licence.And my dog proved to be an escape artist so she wears the collar all the time.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

> My dogs currently have one on all the time but I was wondering if a collar will damage my papillon puppies coat especially as Im hoping to show her.
> I know they can leave a indent in the hair if you know what I mean. Neither of them are chipped yet but they are getting done.
> So would I be better leaving the collar off her in the house?


I know I answered this on the other thread but we were told little collar usage when we were trying to keep Beau in show condition. It can really damage the hair around the neck. Definitely no to a harness if you want to show your papillon.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My dogs never wear collars unless they are going somewhere where they will be out of the car, and even then they don't wear any if we are just going for a walk out in the Valley. I have seen too many accidents with collars on dogs and halters left on horses to take the chance.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

My dog doesn't play with other dogs other than casually flirting (NEVER biting/mouth play), nor does he climb, attempt to escape, jump, or do anything else that is inherently risky with a collar. I would NEVER in a thousand years leave him at a grooming shop, take him to a doggie daycare, or board him in a kennel. He also would not run away, and is completely off leash reliable. Since I feel either option is low risk, and since the sounds of tags annoys me in the night if he changes positions in his sleep or shakes, I do a combo. He wears his collar almost always during the day, for sure any time we are out (though I remove it when I do photography of him a lot of the time), and any time I am not home. I remove it at bed time, to bathe him, or sometimes when the baby is napping- again, because of the sound.

I think dirty, worn dog collars are quite gross, and my dog is very clean and 100% indoors, so I change his collar often. He has dozens of decorative collars


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, Luke's collar stays on all the time. The only time it's off is when he's having his bath.


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

Interesting that someone mentioned here that their dog never wears a collar at daycare. The daycare I (will) use requires a collar with tags be on the dog at all times.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Since I change the collar, and since I use sighthound collars, my Whippet never did have any damage or any collar marks to his coat.

He is also microchipped.

BTW, I always tell people to remove collars when crating. My dog does not need or have a crate except for in my vehicle for safety.



GatsbysMom said:


> Interesting that someone mentioned here that their dog never wears a collar at daycare. The daycare I (will) use requires a collar with tags be on the dog at all times.


This is dangerous of the dog is allowed to interact with other dogs and is playful. Another dog can catch his jaw in your dog's collar, and this will strangle your dog.


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

we keep Stella's collar on the majority of the time....once in awhile we allow her to run around the house "naked". When she's outside....she's always got the collar on or her harness if I'm taking her for a walk.


----------



## pupmom (Aug 5, 2009)

My dog wears a collar all the time. Only because I am afraid that he might accidentally get out and he wouldn't have any identification.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

GatsbysMom said:


> Interesting that someone mentioned here that their dog never wears a collar at daycare. The daycare I (will) use requires a collar with tags be on the dog at all times.


Ours makes us take the collars and then puts a tougher type of paper collar on them with their names in case a scuffle breaks out. That way it just snaps off and no one is hurt.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Both of mine hardly ever wear a collar. We wear a halti for walks and only wear the collar at the dog park. I don't like the jingle in the house. Leroy is microchipped. They are both reliable and stay close off leash. 
When I've had to board them for vacation; they always tell us to remove the collars. These are the nice places where dogs play with each other for many hours every day...


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Guess I'm a bad dog owner.... I leave ours on 100% of the time. They are never off leash out of the house, and it's way too big a pain in the arse to take them on and off a dozen times a day.

Plus we're using really nice unbreakable sled collars that are a TRUE pain in the rear to take off.

They look like this, but we have the type with the 1 inch ring, not the big one.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

trumpetjock said:


> Guess I'm a bad dog owner.... I leave ours on 100% of the time. They are never off leash out of the house, and it's way too big a pain in the arse to take them on and off a dozen times a day.


Psh, that doesn't make you a bad owner... everyone does what works best for them and their dogs, not everyone's lifestyle is the same.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

All 3 of mine wear collars with ID/Rabies tags and are microchipped. 

Most dogs that get loose were not intentionally dumped, but got loose by accident, so I want to make sure that it is easy to get the dogs back to me. (For the record, I've owned dogs as an adult for 25 yrs, and never had a dog get lost, but you never know.)


----------



## Smokey_And_Me1971 (Aug 11, 2009)

GatsbysMom said:


> When I was growing up in the suburbs, everyone's dog wore a collar, all the time. Now that I live in Chicago, it seems that 60% of the people I know with dogs take off their collars when they enter the house.
> 
> Just curious, does your dog always wear his collar?
> 
> Gatsby walks with a gentle leader harness which of course gets taken off once we're in the house. However, he has a cloth neck-collar on at all times.


this being my first time ever owning a dog, I do leave his collar on him. Since I take him outside for a walk around the park, and outside for his bathroom breaks, I have a leash on him, and than I walk him wherever I am going to take him to for the day, or for a bathroom break. 

Now, when i was growing up, my mother never put a collar around her teacup poodle. She always kept him in the house a lot, but, whenever she let him outside, she always kept him trained not to run off like a wild buck. So, she's never used a leash on her dog, nor did she ever put a collar around his neck.

Now, my dad was totally different though. He always kept a collar on his dogs that he's always owned. He had two shih suzs(sp?) and he kept a collar around their necks and attached a leash on them while taking them outside to use the bathroom, or to walk them around the yard. He always kept it on them, and even whenever he had to give them a bath. I don't know why he left the collar around their necks though while giving them a bath, but, i guess it's because it's that he don't want to have a hassle of taking the leash off before he gives them a bath, and than putting the leash back on them after the bath. But, however he done it for, it worked for him.
anyways, that's my story of my dog, and my parents' dogs that they owned and the collar. Thanks for the question, good one and very formative!


----------



## TalerraHybrid (Aug 11, 2009)

my dog only wears hers out, definitely nnnooot in her crate


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Wally wears his 90% of the time.

It helped him get used to it as well as the sound of his tags. 

I take it off when I comb/bath him and will let him walk around without it for a little while. Also, it's off when I drop him off at the groomers (I take it off right before they are ready to take him back). Otherwise, it's on.

Even if he's off leash outside, I unhook the leash instead of take off the collar.


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine always have them on. both are small breeds and were strays w/no identification; that's how they both ended up in a shelter and how I got them.

we were once walking and a pit crossed the street and pounced on my shih tzu. I guess my screaming alerted the owner who was in his house at the time. He came dashing out, landed on his pit trying to pull him off my dog. no collar to hold onto. I asked him why his dog did not have an id collar on. He said he takes it off when they are in the house and someone came unexpectedly and opened the kitchen door and the dog dashed out. 

Goodness forbid there was ever a disaster or fire,and easy to see how in all the confusion, a dog could get lost and with no id collar. just a thought.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Our dogs go naked 24/7.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> Our dogs go naked 24/7.


Haha, I just find this funny...

The photos in your siggy and avatar... All of the dogs have collars on!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Squeeker said:


> Haha, I just find this funny...
> 
> The photos in your siggy and avatar... All of the dogs have collars on!



I guess I should have clarified that they do wear collars when we go for walks or they're outside the yard (never off leash). Most of the sig pics were taken on walks...some were adoption photos or were taken at the track where they wear plastic buckle collars.

And we used to have them wear tag collars...after a few close calls of collars getting snagged, they all came off. Probably for the last 2 years they've been naked around the house.

I love a naked greyhound!









Here's a yard pic taken recently....we did have a black bitch wearing a yellow collar with a tag b/c she was taking a liking to going over the fence...but that situation has been resolved and she's naked again (and chipped)


----------



## eastcoastwesty (Jul 5, 2009)

My dogs never wear a collar, except when on an outing. The collar can make a ring around the dog's neck where there is no hair. NOT good for a show dog. Also, it can get caught on things and strangle him. I keep a collar w/ rabies tag and ID tag in the house, but not on the dogs.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

LMG - love the yard picture. Those are some happy dogs!


----------

